# Brass Coca-Cola Bottle info



## AlexD (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought this bottle a few days ago, haven't yet received it. It appears to be hand-made. There was a somewhat similar one listed as an 1970's bottle, this one is certainly older than that. I'm wondering if anyone can give me info as to exactly what it is. I will post the pictures as soon as I get them up...


----------



## AlexD (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## zecritr (Apr 30, 2013)

Have no info on them myself just that i have seen a few around here


----------



## celerycola (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like the ones made in India that are all over the flea market. I've had them offered to me at five bucks without showing any interest.


----------

